# looking for comic



## christ10 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi, I'm currently looking for a specific comic.

The comic is about a group of homosexuals, a bear, a boar, and a goat I think, doing a band, but they lack a member so they end up hiring a young girl

Please answer if you think you know what comic I'm talking about.


----------

